

The End of Native Apps - shapeshed
http://shapeshed.com/the-end-of-native-applications/

======
fabiorogeriosj
I agree with the post!

Today I use TitaniumSDK of Appcelerator and solves all my problems.

Another point is the HTML5. Some systems operacionias already thought of it as
the FirefoxOS.

Good post!

